# Pork Butt



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've only smoked boneless butt before and I would think bone-in would affect hoe it cooks. Am I right our wrong?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

cooks fine

220 degrees, 1.5 hours'ish per pound........til internal is 185 degrees


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bought the first pork butt I've ever bought, when they were on sale at HEB last week. Thinking I'm going to try to smoke it on Saturday (think it will warm up enough by then). 

Since I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to pork butt smoking, sure could use some advice. Anything special that I need to do to the meet prior to putting rub on it? Does it need to be trimmed? Do I need to inject the meet with apple juice before smoking?

As per the reply above, cook at 220 for 1.5 hrs per pound sound right?

TIA for any and all information. Just don't want to screw this up .


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can trim it if it is really fatty. We use 1/2 and 1/2 kosher salt and restaurant grind black pepper. No real rub. You can inject if you want. Sometimes we do inject apple juice. We cook at 225 until internal temp is 150, then wrap til 190 or so. Pretty much same as Spots and Dots. 

I like to mix my own sauce for butts. One cup KCs BBQ sauce, one cup ketchup, one cup apple juice, one tablespoon brown sugar, one teaspoon cayenne. Heat 
Until sugar melted. Pour onto and mix into pulled meat. YMMV


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to HydraSports again" hwell:.

Thanks HS .


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Pork butts are very forgiving. They have a ton of fat and connective tissue so there is ton of natural flavor. The only time you really should consider injecting is if you re in a competition where you will be judged on one bite. For backyard cooking season however you like and cook until the internal temp hits between 195 and 200 and the bone pulls out easily. Once you hit 165 internal you can wrap in foil if you like. There are many different ways to cook pork butt and still come out great. Low and slow or hotter, doesn't matter.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cook them frequently, they are really good.

Cook them to 165-170 if you want to slice them, and, 200-205 if you want to pulled pork. 

I use a rub with salt, pepper, sugar, sweet paprika, red pepper, garilc and onion and it really spices things up.

I do not inject any meat other than Turkey, if you cook it low and slow it will be tender and juicy without injecting.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*bone in is better IMHO*

The bone provides a heat transfer path. The middle of the shoulder will be done sooner. When the bone will twist out easily its done.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Cook fat side up and it will keep it moist.
Trim fat to approx 1/4 inch thick. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

The Renowned Mr. Brown way... http://virtualweberbullet.com/pork2.html


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Spots and Dots said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't recollect getting a phone call to help eat that...............


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

gman1772 said:


> I don't recollect getting a phone call to help eat that...............


You sure? I thought i tried. Er um, i meant to. Weak signal maybe?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hilton, the day I have wires leading to and from my BBQ pit is the day I have an artificial heart tethered to a wall plug. Real pits don't need wires. Sheesh. Where is the offset box? Bunch of Katy hipsters think they are smoking meat. You got the mandatory neighborhood curry rub on that butt?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pork butt is where to start.

Usually I run it at 250-275 till the meat his 165. Then toss it in the oven till 210. (Watch the goofy Alton brown for process.


I cook it in a pan. (The drippings and rendered fat are the base for sooo much goodness)

I rub salt pepper, garlic powder, paprika mustard powder and ancho chili pepper. Coat with molasses. 


In the oven I pour a coke over over. Dump the drippings in it.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Pattillo said:


> Hilton, the day I have wires leading to and from my BBQ pit is the day I have an artificial heart tethered to a wall plug. Real pits don't need wires. Sheesh. Where is the offset box? Bunch of Katy hipsters think they are smoking meat. You got the mandatory neighborhood curry rub on that butt?


Its a ceramic smoker/cooker, there's ceramic plate that's in between the meat and flames that is removable to create the indirect heat source.

Those pictures are making me mad that I could not cook last Sunday due to the weather. Man its making me hungry.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

texwake said:


> Its a ceramic smoker/cooker, there's ceramic plate that's in between the meat and flames that is removable to create the indirect heat source.
> 
> Those pictures are making me mad that I could not cook last Sunday due to the weather. Man its making me hungry.


I know what it is, hipster. It belongs on an apartment balcony.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pattillo said:


> I know what it is, hipster. It belongs on an apartment balcony.


On a balcony next to a handlebar mustache metal cutout.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> On a balcony next to a handlebar mustache metal cutout.


Come on over to the APT for some barbecue burgers and brats.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol, stereotyping for the win!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ I guess. I was going to post pics of the 14lb brisket I grilled up on my gas Weber last week but I'm glad I didn't after reading all of this. It was some seriously good real Texas BBQ though. Shot it up with liquid smoke and honey then rubbed it down with a S&P soy sauce teriyaki glaze. Cooked it at 335 for 90 minutes over some Red Cabernet soaked cedar plank strips. Son of a gun it was good. Like comparable to Blacks or Salt Lick good according to my little niece and her Girl Scout group that were over having a post GS cookie sale party. Huge hit. Already have a request by one of the girls to duplicate it at her sixth grade graduation pool party in late May. Thinking about hitting the Cook Off circuit around central and south Texas now this summer as well after those kind of compliments. Be nice to win enough, which I'm sure I will, to take care of my propane cost.


----------



## babyd1971 (Sep 28, 2012)

Last weekend was the first time I had ever tried to cook pork shoulder. I followed this video, and mine turned out great! Only difference is I kept my temp around 230.






After five hours right before I wrapped them-









Cooked them for three more hours wrapped, and here's the finished product! These were probably the best tasting thing I've ever cooked! I am a newbie to. Having a lot of fun learning!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Pork butt is sexy butt just ask those who love K. Kardashian's. .

Now this looks like a pork butt! Tasty!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ I guess. I was going to post pics of the 14lb brisket I grilled up on my gas Weber last week but I'm glad I didn't after reading all of this. It was some seriously good real Texas BBQ though. Shot it up with liquid smoke and honey then rubbed it down with a S&P soy sauce teriyaki glaze. Cooked it at 335 for 90 minutes over some Red Cabernet soaked cedar plank strips. Son of a gun it was good. Like comparable to Blacks or Salt Lick good according to my little niece and her Girl Scout group that were over having a post GS cookie sale party. Huge hit. Already have a request by one of the girls to duplicate it at her sixth grade graduation pool party in late May. Thinking about hitting the Cook Off circuit around central and south Texas now this summer as well after those kind of compliments. Be nice to win enough, which I'm sure I will, to take care of my propane cost.


Lol. I think we have a winner.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

stdreb27 said:


> Lol. I think we have a winner.


Nice


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sotexhookset*  
_^^ I guess. I was going to post pics of the 14lb brisket I grilled up on my gas Weber last week but I'm glad I didn't after reading all of this. It was some seriously good real Texas BBQ though. Shot it up with liquid smoke and honey then rubbed it down with a S&P soy sauce teriyaki glaze. Cooked it at 335 for 90 minutes over some Red Cabernet soaked cedar plank strips. Son of a gun it was good. Like comparable to Blacks or Salt Lick good according to my little niece and her Girl Scout group that were over having a post GS cookie sale party. Huge hit. Already have a request by one of the girls to duplicate it at her sixth grade graduation pool party in late May. Thinking about hitting the Cook Off circuit around central and south Texas now this summer as well after those kind of compliments. Be nice to win enough, which I'm sure I will, to take care of my propane cost._

Nicely Done!
Now, if you'd stab it with a fork 1,267 times per side and cover in pineapple juice, you might have something!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ I guess. I was going to post pics of the 14lb brisket I grilled up on my gas Weber last week but I'm glad I didn't after reading all of this. It was some seriously good real Texas BBQ though. Shot it up with liquid smoke and honey then rubbed it down with a S&P soy sauce teriyaki glaze. Cooked it at 335 for 90 minutes over some Red Cabernet soaked cedar plank strips. Son of a gun it was good. Like comparable to Blacks or Salt Lick good according to my little niece and her Girl Scout group that were over having a post GS cookie sale party. Huge hit. Already have a request by one of the girls to duplicate it at her sixth grade graduation pool party in late May. Thinking about hitting the Cook Off circuit around central and south Texas now this summer as well after those kind of compliments. Be nice to win enough, which I'm sure I will, to take care of my propane cost.


If you want to win the whole she-bang, you will need a great bark. I got this secret from a striking pipe fitter.

1) smoke the salt and black pepper rubbed brisket at 179deg for 2hours/lb

2) pull brisket and place in foil pan

3) spray smoked brisket thoroughly with WD-40

4) put on welding gloves and remove from pan

5) place brisket back in smoker and ignite with a match to form award winning bark

6) close pit to concentrate flames and shake the flaming welding gloves from hands

7) comb what hair you have left and head for the podium when the smell subsides


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you want to win the whole she-bang, you will need a great bark. I got this secret from a striking pipe fitter.
> 
> 1) smoke the salt and black pepper rubbed brisket at 179deg for 2hours/lb
> 
> ...


Sounds logical?

I'm going to try this and report back on Sunday.

I don't have Welders Gloves though, do you think Playtex Rubber gloves will be okay?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you want to win the whole she-bang, you will need a great bark. I got this secret from a striking pipe fitter.
> 
> 1) smoke the salt and black pepper rubbed brisket at 179deg for 2hours/lb
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I'll give this one a shot next week. I've got one marinating in spaghetti sauce and Colgate right now I'm gonna slow fry up in oil in the morning for a few hours before going to the ol pit for an hour or so tomorrow evening. Someone else on 2cool gave this proven BBQ competition technique to me in a pm a couple of days ago. Sounds like a winner to me but we'll see. I think he's a beginner and not a master but it sounds like it could be the real deal.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Same


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Repeat post. Pos phone keeps throwing me out.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Thanks bro. I'll give this one a shot next week. I've got one marinating in spaghetti sauce and Colgate right now I'm gonna slow fry up in oil in the morning for a few hours before going to the ol pit for an hour or so tomorrow evening. Someone else on 2cool gave this proven BBQ competition technique to me in a pm a couple of days ago. Sounds like a winner to me but we'll see. I think he's a beginner and not a master but it sounds like it could be the real deal.


Funny you say that. I was watching some cooking show of this place that does giant steaks.

They would fry up the steak then toss it on the grill to finish it off.

It looked good.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use salt, pepper, and mostly brown sugar. And as stated before 250f until internal hits 165. You'll know you did it right if the bone pulls right out. I'll spray it every hour or so with Apple juice through my smoke vent if I remember to. I usually wrap in foil around the 4 hour mark. Just depends on the bark you want. I'm a fan of pulling it apart and make tacos. And Siracha goes really well with it. I've experimented with a 10 hour brine. IMO it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

txsmith1 said:


> I use salt, pepper, and mostly brown sugar. And as stated before 250f until internal hits 165. You'll know you did it right if the bone pulls right out. I'll spray it every hour or so with Apple juice through my smoke vent if I remember to. I usually wrap in foil around the 4 hour mark. Just depends on the bark you want. I'm a fan of pulling it apart and make tacos. And Siracha goes really well with it. I've experimented with a 10 hour brine. IMO it's not worth the hassle.


Imo, 250 is too hot, and 165 isn't hot enough

I go 220, and cook to internal 190 (she usually stalls for a few hours around 165)
Gotta get the fat to render out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

220 - 250 -270 cook temp - really does not matter. What matters more is the internal temp when removed from the heat. I cook to an internal closer to 200, then wrap in foil, and put in a small cooler for a couple hours. 

That's one thing about the ceramics. Even without being all tarted up like a hooker outside the El Mercado with electronic controls and the rest of that hipster nonsense, they hold temp well. Get it rolling at 250 or whatever, go to bed, and wake to pork goodness.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got 2 pork butts on the smoker right now. I usually aim for 225 on the smoker and pull the butts around 200. What I like about these cuts is even if you get too hot or too cool, as long as you cook them to a solid 195+ internal you'll have pork goodness.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Spots and Dots said:


> Imo, 250 is too hot, and 165 isn't hot enough
> 
> I go 220, and cook to internal 190 (she usually stalls for a few hours around 165)
> Gotta get the fat to render out.
> ...


Yeah, 220, 221. Whatever it takes.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

You can make good pork at any temp between 225 and 300. My preference is closer to 225 but some days my pit wants to run hotter than that. Pull it off at the right time and you are good to go. pork butt is way forgiving


----------

